# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Tasks For The Month Of September 2005

## Seeker

Introduction:

I've had several people approach me desiring an advanced lucid task of the month.

Beginning this month, there will be two tasks to complete each month.  The first will be the good old lucid task of the month, the second will be an advanced task.

There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the tasks have the right to add the GIFs to their signatures when this month has ended.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task:  Break a mirror and look at the reflection in the pieces


Advanced Lucid task:  Fly to orbit and ride on a satellite

----------


## NullAshton

Yay! Tasks! I shall try and complete them as soon as I can   ::D:

----------


## Lucid83

Does flying into a futuristic 747 jet count.  HEHE.

----------


## O-Nieronaut

Looks like I got that B6 just in time! I can't wait to see if it helps. I've broken mirrors before, but ironicaly, it was to eliminate my reflection completely. Alright, I'm on a mission now!

----------


## Haz

> _Originally posted by Lucid83_
> *Does flying into a futuristic 747 jet count.  HEHE.*



Pffrt, fly a 7E7  ::wink::

----------


## Hate

Just out of curiosity. What if someone completes both of the lucid tasks?

----------


## Mystical_Journey

I really like the mirror idea, that sounds really cool to try in a lucid dream.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Hate_
> *Just out of curiosity. What if someone completes both of the lucid tasks?*



They will get credit for both of them, but the rank displayed will be for the advanced task.

----------


## Matchbook

Hmm, this should be an especially difficult advanced task for me, considering I have had difficulty in the past with flying into outer space.  I'm interested to see what earth will look like, though.  Alright, I'll get right on this tonight!

----------


## nesgirl119

Hey...does the task count if you find out about it in a LD b4 it is assigned?

----------


## themindsi

The advanced task sounds sweet, because that's something I've actually been wanting to try anyway!  I hope I have success.  Sometimes I start flying towards space and hit some sort of bump, like in a video game, lol, and come crashing down.

The mirror thing sounds like a really awesome thing to try in an  LD, I wonder how the brain will make the broken reflections appear!  My only thing is for some reason I tend to get scared when I look into a mirror in an LD or while I'm tripping.  I guess I'm scared they'll show me things about my self I don't want to know.  Well, no time like the present to start conquering fears!

----------


## Invader

dang, thats one hell of a good advanced task, im gonna step on it pronto!

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

wow thanks seeker  ::D:  i like the advanced task, ill try that one tonight

----------


## nesgirl119

> wow thanks seeker  i like the advanced task, ill try that one tonight



If you are interested, my website is also doing an ultra hard task....except it might be too difficult for most to handle (I may not have done it yet, but I can do it!)....here is the task:




> *Here is the difficult task*: You must shatter a mirror whilst riding on a satellite playing Nintendo, & you must look at the shards & try to see yourself differently. After doing this, you must fly to the moon on this satellite, then fly back down to the earth....this only has to be done once, but it cannot be done in a ______.



 (I put the blank there on purpose, as some things from my website cannot be said here!)[/quote]
BTW, you don't need to play Nintendo to accomplish this task if you aren't a game player....  ::wink::

----------


## Zaphod

Wow, I actually did the advance task a few months ago. I've always wanted to fly into outer space, so I finally ended up doing it, and I landed on a satellite. It was tiny, only about the size of a car, and there were lots of them around me.  I'm guessing I won't get credit for it though since I didn't do it this month   ::|: . Oh well, I'll try it again.

----------


## Seeker

Zaphod, I'm pretty sure you were the one I stole the idea from anyway  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

Alright!  Me first!

Finished the lucid task, but could not finish the advanced task.

It started as a kind of non lucid nightmare.  Our house had water coming in.  It was running down the walls, through cracks in the ceiling, everywhere, I went to the attic and saw that the ENTIRE roof was leaking.  I was depressed and realized I would have to call the insurance about it.  At some point, I realized that I could control it so I stretched out my arms and commanded the leaks to stop and for everything to dry up.  It was about this time I realized that what I was doing was only possible in a dream

When I became lucid, I immediately remembered the task.  This was a high level LD with everything totally realistic, indistinguishable from real life.

I hovered and spotted a small hand mirror sitting on the table beside the couch and floated down to it.  I wondered how to break it and relaized it would be fun to smash it with my fist.  Bad idea  :Sad:   I hurt pretty badly and cut my hand.  Again, SO realistic.  The mirror shattered, but all the pieces were still left in the frame.

I looked in the mirror and saw an image of myself exactly as it should have appeared in a broken mirror.  I then began tilting the mirror in different directions, each time I did, my reflection would change!

First tilt and it was ME, back in the mid 70's, long hair and all.
Second Tilt, I was back in 2005, but my hair was styled totally different.
Another tilt and my features changed a little.
Yet another tilt and I was a brown skinned female.  Brown eyes, short dark brown har with blonde hilights.
Last tile and it was me again.

I put the mirror down and decided to try for the advanced task.  Usually, I have no problem flying through matter, but this time I could not and shortly woke up.

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by Seeker+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Seeker)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Our house had water coming in.  It was running down the walls, through cracks in the ceiling, everywhere, I went to the attic and saw that the ENTIRE roof was leaking.  I was depressed and realized I would have to call the insurance about it.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Very cool dream.. I love how you saw the many different aspects of yourself in the reflections!
As for the advanced task.. the month is still young!!    :smiley:

----------


## :D

Wooo...sounds great! Ill remember to try them...but...I can't summon a mirror..lol..I suck at summoning...and...it hurts to punch it. Lol... :tongue2: ....Ill try the flying thingy....

----------


## Matchbook

Seeker and Clairity,

Perhaps you have had the New Orleans disaster in your minds lately and those thoughts were manifested in your dreams with flooded houses.

......Anyway, as far as I am concered, I tried to become lucid last night when I woke up and I did and made it to my bathroom where my mirror is, and then I felt it disappearing to fast to save it, bummer.  I've broken mirrors in the past with my fist, but if other people find it painful, try kicking it.

----------


## TheKnife

I almost did it!

Ok, i started at night by talking to myself and convincing myself that i will have a lucid dream.

Just a few minutes later, i was still lying there, but the room was light, but it wasn't light outside, and the lights weren't on, the light had no source, it was just light.
I did a reality check, and yes, i was surprisingly dreaming already.
Then i heard a car drive outside, and woke up, just to find that it actually did drive outside in real life...

Later on, several dreams away, i was inside a house, where i think i've been before, it just seemed familiar.
I summoned a mirror, but i thougt it was to small, smaller than my hand, so i didn't wanna break it, i wanted a big one, but i didn't manage to summon a big mirror, and then it kept changing dreams and i eventually lost lucidity.

----------


## nesgirl119

YES!! I finally completed the Difficult LD task on my website (which combines the others...):http://nesgirl119.bravejournal.com/index.php...
I had to wait all this time to say that, b/c my Internet has been crashing alot today.

----------


## spoon

Woo, I finished the easy task. Only read about it yesterday too!  :smiley: 

.. I walked outside (of the shopping centre) and stopped.... since when was I in america?  Its a dream! The first thing I think of is I have to break a mirror, so I run back into the shopping centre to look for a bathroom.  I get into the guys toilets and, because my mind likes to screw me over, all of the mirrors were badly polished steel.  Screwed if I'm going to punch one of them!  I walk out into a corridor and a mirror has appeared on the wall.  I walk over, pick it up and punch it.  It hurts a bit, but it works and I see myself reflected as you'd expect from a broken mirror.  I hit it a few more times for good measure and take out a few pieces, seeing what they reflect.  The 3 pieces I take out and look at reflect in order: me, me with some wierd skin condition, me completley covered in boils not having a good time.  It was just the reflection though, I was having a good time!  :smiley:  I walk outside to try task number two and wake up...

It's crazy the brain can work out, on the fly, all of the reflections of a broken mirror.  But then again, it does create environments, people and events to dream every night.   Must be a walk in the park to reflect stuff

-spoon

----------


## Matchbook

I completed the mirror task.  I haven't been around lately (because of moving) or else I would have posted it earlier.

I was in a dream where I was talking to a friend on the phone, but for some reason I thought that i was awake.  I was talking and closed my eyes and then all the sudden I was warped to a place in my town, but I could still hear my friend on the other line, but I couldn't talk back.  So I willed myself back to "wakefulness".  Somehow I didn't see this phenomenon as strange at the time.  Then he gave the phone to his sister and I talked to her for a moment and fell back into another dream.  This time I didn't care to come back to the "phone" because I could care less about talking to her. 

I was in a field, already very close to lucidity (after all I just had a dream that I started dreaming).  Then I saw somebody there and jumped up and did a big arching flip for them.  At that very moment I became lucid, because impossible acrobatics is a good dream sign for me.  That instant I began thinking about the lucid tasks.  I decided to start with the mirror and told myself there would be one when I turned around.  It was a handheld mirror on the ground so then I punched it.  I only shattered about half of it, and there were about 6 shards in all.  I bent down to look in them and the first image I saw was my eye in almost the exact same way the dream task icon looks, then I noticed the others which were tilted strangely and reflecting the respective parts of my face.  My brain did well, I was impressed.

Then I tried to do the advanced task.  I flew in the air but never made it to orbit.  Gravity was weighing me down more than usual, so maybe next time.

----------


## Amethyst Star

> _Originally posted by_ 
> *Wooo...sounds great! Ill remember to try them...but...I can't summon a mirror..lol..I suck at summoning...and...it hurts to punch it. Lol.......Ill try the flying thingy....*



Have you tried walking somewhere, like around the corner of a hallway/building/etc., and expecting to run into one.  Since dream geography changes all the time, it should be pretty simple to expect a mirror to be just around the corner and find it standing there.  Or ask someone else nearby if they have one or if they could get one for you.

Loopholes, my friend.  Loopholes.

-Amé

(btw, no lucids lately, though I did try to fly (unsuccessfully) in my dreams last night.)

----------


## O-Nieronaut

Yes! I did the first lucid task and _almost_ pulled off the advanced task!

Okay, this was a realy long LD, so I don't remember how I gained lucidity. The first thought I remember is being aggravated that I couln't make it brighter. (I didn't even try a light switch) I was in my apartment, and I was thinking about what to do, when I remembered the dream tasks. Suddenly the lucidity was _very_ strong. I walked towards the back of the apartment, and found two people standing there. I asked if anyone had a mirror I could borrow. When no one said anything, I pointed to one of them and said, "You! You have a mirror, right there in your pocket!" He looked doubtful, and I insisted I was right, pointing at the left pocket in his sweat pants. When he checked, he pulled out a small mirror, about the size of a playing card. I checked it, and saw a good reflection. Then I turned around, and there was a (convenient) table there that is't there in real life. I set the mirror on it, and it was suddenly much broader (the mirror, not the table). I laid a cloth over it, put out my hand, and said "Hammer." One of the DCs handed me a tiny ball peen hammer. I tried to smash the mirror, but it wasn't working. I put out my hand and said "_Bigger_ hammer, please" and a proper framing hammer was provided. (I have to remember that trick for summoning!) I took a few swings and broke the mirror into several pieces. I picked up one of the smaller ones, held it at arm's length, and saw my reflection; it was quite accurate. As I brought it closer to my face, though, my reflection faded, and dissapeared completely! I was amazed! I moved it back and forth a few times, watching my reflection appear and dissapear, then remembered the other task.

There were several other events, but I was eventually standing in my back yard, looking for a clear path up. The stars were beautiful. I floated up into the air (I usualy have trouble flying, but it worked well this time) and stopped about fifteen feet from the ground. I started to loose altitude, when I had an idea. I ... flipped ... my entire frame of reference so as I fell, I fell _away_ from the Earth, and into the starry expanse ...  ::hrm::  below. It worked extremely well, and I was soon out of the atmosphere. The stars became a painted backdrop, and I was suddenly unable to continue falling. I looked around for a sattelite, but there was nothing. I started to wake up, but got myself back into the dream. I tried several more times to fly, but couldn't do any better than a moderate jump. The sun was comming up anyway, and I decided the daytime was no time for extra-atmospheric flight. I went and chatted with my parents instead...

There's lots more, but I think I've taken up enough of your time! First lucid task completed! Yay!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## Clairity

O-Nieronaut, very well done! 

I'm impressed both with your lucidity and with the way you handled the tasks and your DCs.  Instead of trying to make the mirror and hammer "appear".. you asked for them from your DCs having the confidence to know that they would have them!  And to decide to fall "away" from the earth.. very creative thinking.

All in all I've picked up a couple of tricks from you!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Seeker

Congrats all!  Mirrors are funky things and never cease to amaze me.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Congrats all!  Mirrors are funky things and never cease to amaze me.*



Yeah they are, especially when you smash one while riding on a satellite, b/c the shards float in the air for a minute, then they plummet towards earth!!

----------


## themindsi

Okay, I had a really weird experience with the Lucid Task...

Katharine says:
oh but i had the strangest LD last night
Katharine says:
let me share it with you
Katharine says:
I was watching tv in my new room and I started to doze off, so I did this new thing I've wanted to try
Katharine says:
where I pretend i'm walking and then purposely fall, like through a hole
Katharine says:
well, as I fell through the hole my body went numb and I was starting to WILD
Katharine says:
I came through the hole and i was in my old room at home
Katharine says:
and I was floating above my bed, at first i was just a big black mass of material
Katharine says:
then my body took shape
Katharine says:
I tried to lucid task of the month (break the mirror and look at the reflection in the glass)
etrain says:
Oh damn.
Katharine says:
well, I couldn't stop flying..well it was more like floating, i was just like a head shoulders neck and arms
etrain says:
Hmm.
Katharine says:
yea, and then i was like black mass the rest of me
Katharine says:
it was weird, like particles
Katharine says:
anyway, i float towards the mirror trying to smash it
Katharine says:
only at first I can't stay put in front of it, I'm floating around like a fucking cloud
etrain says:
Hmm
Katharine says:
so i slam into my wall, lol
Katharine says:
that pisses me off
etrain says:
Ha.
Katharine says:
so i punch the fucking mirror
Katharine says:
and my hand goes right through it
Katharine says:
and it starts sucking me in, so I grab my dressor and pull myself back
etrain says:
Odd.
Katharine says:
i look around my room for something to smash the mirror with
Katharine says:
and there's like 25 bongs on my table
Katharine says:
so i start hurling them at the mirror and they all just go right through it
Katharine says:
i get so mad I just knock all the bongs on the floor and it starts to make me wake up, so I try to stay in the dream, but suddenly I can hear the tv and then I wake up in my room
etrain says:
Hmm.
etrain says:
Interesting.
Katharine says:
i think it's more the feeling of the dream than the content that bothered me
etrain says:
Damn.
etrain says:
That is odd.
etrain says:
Funny that you had 26 bongs though.



Yea, I was just telling him about it, so I didn't want to retype everything.  Anyway, the thing that concerns me about this lucid task is I have this weird feeling I'll smash the mirror and wake up and find that I really broke a mirror, lol.

----------


## themindsi

I will try again tonight.  My dreaming has been really fucked up lately...just moved...starting college, all sorts of stress factors

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by themindsi_
> *I will try again tonight. *My dreaming has been really fucked up lately...just moved...starting college, all sorts of stress factors*



...and 26 bongs!   ::D:   Good luck next time!

----------


## Blizzz

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....p=207311#207311

I posted about it with some of the things that happened last night as well.  Didn't want to double post    :wink2: 





> _Originally posted by Blizzz_
> *The sixth LD was when i decided to try for the advanced lucid task of the month. *Now i've always had problems trying to go into space. *I've obviously never been there so it seems tough to recreate something i've never really experienced in my mind. *Well I did succeed, and this is how it happened. *I started off flying in the middle of the night . *Sometimes it feels like i run out of stamina while flying and I start to sag back down to the earth and it usually why i can't get into space. *I've found that yelling \"One step higher\" or \"Higher\" would allow me to keep going up without much energy. *In short I got WAYYYY up in space. *The problem was trying to locate a satellite before losing lucidity. *It was rather unstable up there so I had to really concentrate. *When I eventually found one, i coasted toward it and grabbed onto the top part. *I remember exactly how it felt. *There was a long extension off it that was cylindrical and made up of a bunch of thin metal beams. *I grabbed it to hold on and it felt exactly like what a whisk would feel like but much more sturdy. *I hitched a ride for a while traveling through the stars enjoy the sights. *I then realized that I should probably return to earth. *But since my friends wouldn't believe that I had been up there, I decided to bring the satellite back down with me. *Getting home was the hardest part. *I was so far out in space that I couldn't find the earth so i literally had to create the earth to come back to. *Finding the correct country was a problem too. *Eventually I found where I should be and returned in bringing the satellite with me. *When I finally landed somewhere in a field i left the satellite and lost lucidity. *It was pretty intense. *I remember at one time out in space where it started getting really dark I decided to shout out *\"SUN!\" and what do you know. *The sun appeared (a little close for my liking) but appeared nonetheless lighting up the dream.*



  -I double posted for you  :smiley:   -Seeker

----------


## scorpifly

well i was able to do the lucid task, but not the advanced task. since i dont have the internet at my house, i couldn't post this the morning after so i wrote down the main events of my dream but sadly forget the small details.

i started out in the woods and noticed everything covered in flames forcing me to realize im dreaming. somehow i thought about the mirror task and started searching for one. after a few minutes passed, with no luck, i decided to try and conjure up one. when i looked around me i found a big one like 10 ft tall. i then looked for something to break it with, but to no avail. so i punched it, and it didnt hurt nor did my knuckles bleed. then i picked up a piece of the mirror to see my reflection and i could not see anything. damnest thing happened next, i lost all control of my dream and stabed my self in the neck. i started gushing blood, and crying and trying to scream, but i could only die. then i woke up. this was the first time in about 8 years that i have woke up scarred. not fun.

----------


## Clairity

Well my dry spell of over a month ended and I actually remembered both tasks!

After feeling the vibrations and strengthening them, I rolled off the couch and went outside.  For some reason I was hesistant to "open" my eyes until I was out of the house and once I did, everything became bright and clear.  

I found myself walking down an empty neighborhood street when I remembered the first "easy" task.  I knew that I needed to find a mirror when a DC man and woman approached me.   I recalled O'neironaut's post (thanks so much O'neironaut!!) and asked to the female DC to give me her mirror.  She hands me her compact which has a mirror and I throw it to the ground (so much for my fear of 7 years bad luck)!  I recall the mirror doesn't break but I can't recall what happened next with the mirror!!  (Unfortunately, I had a FA and when I finally did wake up, I found out that I hadn't written down ANYTHING so pieces of my dream are missing).   ::cry::  

The next thing I do recall is looking up and seeing a large CRUISE SHIP sailing by through the clouds. There were DCs leaning over the side smiling and waving at me.  I and the female DC levitate up to the railing and the passengers tell us to give them our hands and they help lift us on board.

My new female traveling companion and I walk around the deck taking in the sights.  As we walk around the pool, there are three male DCs laying side by side on lounges.  These guys appear to be bodybuilders and they say something (though I can't recall what) that I don't find to be funny.  I notice that the lounges are one solid metal piece and I walk up to the lounge in the middle.  I grasp the foot of the lounge and lift it (and the bodybuilder laying on it) over my head and held him in mid-air for a few seconds before putting him back down.  The look of shock on their faces was priceless and my friend and I walk off laughing.

I then remember the second "advanced" task.  I thought once again of O'neironaut's trick of falling into space and I got on my hands and knees but couldn't seem to navigate it.  I decide to go back to my old standby which is merely thinking "up" and I take of like a rocket towards the heavens.  I get into space and I see the Milky Way before me.  It is vast and beautiful and I spend a few minutes just looking at it.  For some reason, I then get preoccupied with trying to find constellations and I completely forget to look for a satellite!!

I start to lose lucidity and experience the FA where I think I'm writing in my journal but didn't and then I slip into a non-lucid dream.  

Sooo, I did remember to do both tasks (I might have even completed the first one and I managed to get into space for the second one).  

The month is still young!    :smiley:

----------


## Dangeruss

I tried to go to space once in a non-lucid dream, but that damn ozone layer is tough!!

----------


## Threeman

Finally.

Well it started out at my Granny's backyard,but it was completely different.During the dream i kept watching my hands which helped me stay lucid for sure.Anyway i remembered my mission and started looking for a mirror.Suddenly there was a big window front of the mirror.
I went closer and then kicked the mirror with my leg.The mirror shattered and when i went to look closer at the pieces.The pieces like melted back together to a new but smaller mirror.I could see my face perfectly, there were no cracks on the mirror.

-

After that i can't remember why i didn't go for the second task.I can only guess the sky was pitch black and i was too scared or something.
After that I tried flying with my legs crossed(sitting].At start it was very uncomfortable but later on i could fly really fast that way.The things whoosed by and it was really cool.
There was something about the wasps too but I can't remember what exactly.

This was definetly the longest LD I have had.   ::-P:

----------


## elpaco

Hey seeker, after your response to my questions about lucid tasks, I decided to plan to do the simple lucid task... 
Last thursday night I found myself in my room, and realized that I was dreaming. Then I remembered to go look in my mirror to see what the reflection would be. I was first a little bit afraid, because I don't know if i am ready for self confrontation. As in most lucids I have, when I realize that I am dreaming, I start to floath vertically. I started on floor level and slowly started to get higher, I passed my sink, my tab, toothbrush and stuff. After that I saw my mirror, I could see myself very vague and foggy. Then I tried to break the mirror, I tried to hit it with my fists, no response. I told myself: I can break it! I hit it really hard another time, but again, a whole mirror... Then I awoke.

----------


## NullAshton

Woohoo! Big dream last night : )

And I managed to complete both lucid tasks... The 'second' lucid dream I had last night, a mirror found it's way into the dream, and I decided to break it. When I broke it with my fist(and no cuts, i might add), it dented in, and cracked, those spider cracks that happen in glass when it breaks. I did this twice, and when I looked in the mirror, I saw my reflection regually, but there seemed to be an insubstantial 'ghost' of myself slowly floating away, and fading. 

Then, remembering the OTHER lucid task, I worked on it awhile, till a floated up, and poofed over to the satellite. And then I stood on it. Oddly, it was wooden though, and looked more like an ark or something orbiting Earth. Hmmm...

----------


## TheKnife

Gaah!
I managed to fail again!
I remember summoning a mirror, it appeared on the wall, and i took it down...And i don't remember what happened next, so i don't know if i did it or not.

Maybe next time...

----------


## dead bowser

I think I did the second one but i'm not sure if it counnts because in it I was actually sonic the hedgehog. I didnt do first task because i'm scared to look in mirrors. I was allrwady in space when it startes an I flew toards a satelite and stood on it but it vanished does that count?  ::?:

----------


## Seeker

Almost did the advanced task last night, but a major breakthrough for me anyway!

I've been trying for two years now to get into orbit with absolutely no success.  Last night, I think I found the reason for my mental block.

ROCKETS DO NOT GO STRAIGHT UP!

I've followed manned space flight since the Mercury missions, and so know quite a bit about orbital dynamics, I don't know why I didn't realize this before.

If you will remember, when a rocket clears the launch pad, it begins a gradual turn from 90 degrees until it is finally horizontal for correct orbital insertion.  It is not enough just to gain altitude, it must also gain enough velocity in the horizontal, enough so that it is truly free falling.

When I realized that and flew using the correct dynamics, achieving orbit was no porblem.

However, could not find a sattellite before it faded  :Sad: 



[EDIT}  HOWEVER, I did complete Octobers advanced task!   Ouch, I'll share it with you in a couple more weeks  :smiley:

----------


## Dangeruss

haha! excellent advice for space travel, seeker! The problem I keep having was that the ozone layer was really thick and I couldn't get through it. I'll try your method and see if I can get to space!

----------


## Josh_Mac

YESSS!!!!
advanced challenge I just came back to DV community and my wish has been fufilled, alright seek   ::breakitdown::

----------


## TygrHawk

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *When I realized that and flew using the correct dynamics, achieving orbit was no porblem.*



Since when do the laws of physics apply in a dream?    ::D: 

Well, in any case, I'm glad it was no "porblem".   ::lol::

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by TygrHawk_
> *
> 
> Since when do the laws of physics apply in a dream? * 
> *



Yeah, you are right.  Guess it is just a stumbling block for me!  ::D:

----------


## NullAshton

Why fly? Why not just teleport?

----------


## themindsi

Okay, I actually completed the normal lucid task about 4 or 5 days ago but i haven't had time to post with school and all..

After being lucid for quite some time I remembered the lucid task and found a mirror.  I punched it and cut my hand a little bit, and the glass shattered around on the floor, I remember various DC's saying to me "Take it easy!!!"  n "You Wildin!!"  haha, i thought it was funny, I was like "Oh shut up, you're not even real"  Anyway, I looked down into the broken pieces...and it was pretty much exactly like what it would have been if it had shattered in real life.  Dissatisfied I picked up a large broken chunk of mirror and held it out in front of me, a bright white light kind of opened up in the center of my face and kind of engulfed it, I picked up another piece of the glass and watched myself smile and I had like 4 missing teeth!!!  Ahhh!!  I didn't like that at all, then I went swimming.

----------


## TheKnife

> _Originally posted by NullAshton_
> *Why fly? Why not just teleport?*



"Advanced Lucid task: *Fly* to orbit and ride on a satellite "

----------


## PhilipJFry

I have a good task for the next month:

find god, talk to god and ask him/her:

1. What the purpose of life is
2. How long you have to live
3. ...anything

wouldn't that be interesting?

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *I have a good task for the next month:
> 
> find god, talk to god and ask him/her:
> 
> 1. What the purpose of life is
> 2. How long you have to live
> 3. ...anything
> 
> wouldn't that be interesting?*



I'll keep it in mind.  October tasks are already set as is the basic task for November.

Interesting?  I'm almost afraid of what the answer would be....

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *
> 
> I'll keep it in mind.  October tasks are already set as is the basic task for November.
> 
> Interesting?  I'm almost afraid of what the answer would be....*



How about the advanced task for November be vote Icedawg to be the president of the US & Seeker to be the vice President? & you have to give a speech to congress along w/it! I thought that would be cool, considering I should be old enough to vote by then!

----------


## JeX

I completed the advanced task finally.  Took like the whole month.  Anywaiz basically i had a dream about being in a classroom with alot of people.  It seemed we were going to be like executed or something and the other people were actually final fantasy vii characters.  So i had one of my see my dream before it happens vision and i knew wat they were going to do.  So somehow i knew my teacher was actually Sephiroth (just saw advent children a week ago) and i realized sephiroth wasnt real and so i became lucid.  Basically i flew out of there along with the rest of the people and and we began fighting these people from Shinra and i was stuck fighting sephiroth.  i couldnt beat him with a sword so i decided to fly out of there, and flew to this huge satellite, i went inside the satellite and stayed there for awhile talking to this girl and flew back to place where sephiroth was to fight him again cause i was bored.

----------


## TheKnife

All right, i finally got around this.
I had 6 or seven lucid dreams this night, and i managed to complete both tasks! Yay!

I think...Third dream:

I was at home, did a reality check, shouted "I want light!", it turned light.
Then i walked to the mirror usually hanging there, and said.
"When i smash this mirror, it won't hurt."
So i smashed it, and the pieces fell down on the floor, i looked at them, and they morphed together into some kind of person.
Before that was complete, i woke up.

Fifth dream: I was at home again, I did a reality check. (Because my window was broken and i felt upside down)
So i jumped out of my window, said "Nothing will stop me from flying."
"I can fly."

Then i burst into the sky like a spring, and fell down again.

" I can fly!!"
Then i tried again, and it freaking worked!
I was flying through the sky, clouds, and fire clouds, and, apparently, santa.

I passed through the atmosphere(sp?) which looked like a bubble of water, and that's what it was!
I finally was in space, which was water, but anyway, so i said "There is no water in space"
Then the water disappeared and i could fly slower, somehow, but in any case:
There there was sattelite!
So i jumped on it and it was warm.
I flew inside (Through the wall) and decided to blow up the sattelite just for the sake of it...


Then I woke up!

----------


## Seeker

Cutting it a little close man!   Only one more night in this month.

----------


## Slyde

Just found this, so hopefully I'll have one tonight and at least do one, though I haven't had an LD for a while, so I'll probably go do something chaotic, XD

----------

